# Annoucement : USA Resident Members Can Now Indirectly Support SPN. Plesae Do Read



## Neutral Singh (Feb 23, 2005)

Fateh Ji

All USA Resident Members may please note. You can now indirectly support SPN by applying for a Free Amazon Credit Card from the above captioned graphics link. Clicking this graphic link is a must for your application to be considered as one supporting SPN.  

Please do keep this facility in mind whenever you decide to opt for a new Credit Card and thus support SPN. This facility is absolutely free and you can apply for multiple cards for your family members or you can also encourage  your friends to apply by clicking this graphics link. 

*This Credit Card is especially useful if you want to utilize it for purchasing products available at SPN Store. You can surf through SPN Store from the link in  navigation bar on the top of this screen.  SPN Store is your resource to various books on Sikhism and other Faiths and much more. The Storen is scheduled to include many new products shortly. So, please watch for it as well.* 

*Please Note:* Some of you who do not have their accounts with Amazon Website would be asked to open an account with Amazon, which hardly takes a minute to sigh up.

LET US REACH OUT TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT FOR SPN !!  

Best Regards
SPN Management Staff


----------

